# 1990 240sx IACV solenoid reassembly



## mick (Dec 30, 2004)

Which direction does the round thing go and where would the spring go?
Everything popped out when I unscrewed the unit from the IACV.
The photos are labeled 1 and 2.

And will RTV gasket rubber be enough to seal it back on the ECCS without a gasket?








Direction 1









Direction 2


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

The Tip goes into the Solenoid just like you have it in Pic 1. If you look the spring fits around the dimple on the narrow end of pic 1 on the bullet shaped end. .


----------



## mick (Dec 30, 2004)

*Direction*

So if the bullet end of the piston goes into the solenoid; then what does the other end actually do inside the IACV Body?


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

I just makes an air passage way larger or smaller depending on what the car needs


----------

